# It seems like alot of the Goldens I find beautiful have this pedigree



## Ljilly28

I had a Twin Beau D Golden, and I just remember the blow and the heartbreak the PeterBuilt could not longer be bred. One of my favorite bitches of all time is his daughter Pete, Ch. Faera-Tainsh PDQ SDHF OD .

Pedigree: Ch. Faera-Tainsh PDQ SDHF OD


----------



## MercyMom

Oh my! She's such a beauty!


----------



## cubbysan

Both of those dogs are on both sides of Brady's pedigree. He is a Twin-Beau-D puppy. Nancy Dallaire, the breeder, the past couple years has been using frozen sperm of her dogs from a few generations ago, so some of her recent litters might be closer related to him.

I recently had Brady at a golden retriever handling and grooming class by a big breeder here, and she made a point of showing all the other participants how beautiful of a face Brady had.


----------



## TheZ's

Have to agree that Pete is a gorgeous girl.

Zoe (and probably thousands of other Goldens) has Derby and Kirby in her pedigree on her mother's side. Of course I'm completely biased but I think Zoe is very pretty. We've been doing some walking in town lately and I can hardly get down the street without people stopping to comment on how beautiful she is. Always brightens my day a little.


----------



## MercyMom

cubbysan said:


> Both of those dogs are on both sides of Brady's pedigree. He is a Twin-Beau-D puppy. Nancy Dallaire, the breeder, the past couple years has been using frozen sperm of her dogs from a few generations ago, so some of her recent litters might be closer related to him.
> 
> I recently had Brady at a golden retriever handling and grooming class by a big breeder here, and she made a point of showing all the other participants how beautiful of a face Brady had.


Wow! What an honor!:nchuck:


----------



## MercyMom

cubbysan said:


> Both of those dogs are on both sides of Brady's pedigree. He is a Twin-Beau-D puppy. Nancy Dallaire, the breeder, the past couple years has been using frozen sperm of her dogs from a few generations ago, so some of her recent litters might be closer related to him.
> 
> I recently had Brady at a golden retriever handling and grooming class by a big breeder here, and she made a point of showing all the other participants how beautiful of a face Brady had.


I am hoping to get a dog just like your Brady down the road.


----------



## hotel4dogs

You sure won't get any disagreement from me 

Five generation pedigree: CH Rosewood Little Giant UDX VER RA SH MXP MJP VCX WCX CCA CGC FFX-OG


----------



## Goldengal9

Zoey's father is a twin beau d and she has a few others in her line. Ill have to pull out her pedigree tomorrow and see if I recognize any of the names.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Is he in many pedigrees? He is Molly's great great grandfather.


----------



## MaureenM

I wondered the same, he is Finley's Great, Great Grandfather as well. Also want to say I just love the picture of Molly in your signature, it really is stunning !


----------



## Vhuynh2

MaureenM said:


> I wondered the same, he is Finley's Great, Great Grandfather as well. Also want to say I just love the picture of Molly in your signature, it really is stunning !


Thank you  And your Finley is just gorgeous! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JeffP

Peter is Kirby's great-great grandfather, but I think his grandfather is more famous:

Five generation pedigree: Allsea's Counting My Good Fortune

Everyone always compliments us on how beautiful he is, and how it looks like he just came from the groomers, when to be honest he's never been professionally groomed. All we ever have trimmed is his ears and feet.

Thanks for starting this thread


----------



## MercyMom

Oh wow! Your Kirby is so gorgeous and has a mighty fine pedigree. I would like for my next pup to also have Hobo in his pedigree. I would love a golden boy with the same lines as yours.


----------



## Riley's Mom

My Riley is a Peter great grandson. Back when I was looking for a puppy I really liked the Twin Beau D dogs. I was very happy when I looked up the litter pedigree and saw Peter in there.


----------



## Goldengal9

Forgot about this thread until just recently. I just looked through Zoey's pedigree. Pebwin Making the Odds (Dealer) is here great great grandfather and Twin-Beau-D's Peterbuilt (Peter) son of Dealer is her great grandfather.


----------



## NewfieMom

All of the dogs in this thread are absolutely gorgeous!!! My girl was a real redhead, not a blonde bombshell like all of these gorgeous Hollywood type towheads, but she passed away in 1993 and I have been looking at a massive black Newfoundland for the past few years. Your babies do look like silky, sleek film stars compared to my muddy giant!! What a pleasure it is to look at them!!! I miss having a Golden!

NewfieMom


----------



## Sally's Mom

I think that I heard that Peter went sterile at 3 years and was not yet frozen. His half brother(same dam) Twin Beau D's Montego Bay is a grandfather to my Georgie and Mantha. And I believe he is frozen.


----------

